# Looking for a Black Toy Breeder in Midwest



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

I haven't been on this forum in awhile, but you guys were very valuable to me last year when I brought my puppy home. Thanks!

I want to get my dog a buddy. I have my heart set on a black or blue. I'm having a hard time finding breeders near me.

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm in Michigan, but can drive 12 hours or so... so midwest-ish....???


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is oklahoma too far away? i can't vouch for them personally, but echocreek and baer toy poodles seem to have lovely dogs. could be worth a look.


----------

